# Zeichner / Künstler gesucht.



## Bulfour (17. Februar 2012)

Hallo, ich bin auf der suche nach einem Zeichner, ich nenn ihn einfach mal so der Willens und in der lage ist zwei Auftragsarbeiten zu zeichnen oder anderweitig zu fertigen. 
Am ende brauch ich halt zwei Bilder eines Schwarz/weiß graustufen das andere in Farbe in Digitaler Form. Wer nun Interessiert ist und mehr wissen möchte darf sich gern an mich wenden. 

Ich hoffe das war fürs erste mal verständlich.


Bulfour.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2012)

Dafür gibt's den Request-Thread


----------

